# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Ofertan acciones de agroindustrial Cayaltí para su despegue económico

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Chiclayo, jun. 06 (ANDINA).-* El gerente general del gobierno regional de Lambayeque, Marco Cardoso Montoya, anunció que se pondrá a la venta las acciones del Estado y de los socios jubilados de la empresa agroindustrial de Cayaltí, a fin de impulsar el crecimiento de la ex azucarera que reflotó gracias a un fideicomiso con la Coorporación Financiera de Desarrollo.  
Explicó que en cumplimiento a una disposición legal, la Agencia de Promoción de la Inversión Privada (ProInversión) deberá ofertar las acciones que son de propiedad del Estado hasta el 15 de junio. 
Indicó que en mérito al proceso iniciado por el gobierno regional en búsqueda de un socio estratégico con solvencia económica que permita el ingreso de nuevos capitales destinados a potenciar la ex cooperativa, se planteó la alternativa de que los jubilados también vendan sus acciones, las cuales serían adquiridas por un solo inversionista que se convertiría en el accionista mayoritario. 
Cardoso Montoya detalló que el Estado es propietario del 23.55% de acciones, mientras que los socios activos el 30%, y los jubilados, viudas y herederos del 46.45%. 
“Si sumamos las acciones del Estado más el porcentaje de los jubilados tendremos a la venta mas del 50% de acciones. El socio estratégico se convertiría en el accionista mayoritario y será quien invertirá grandes cantidades de dinero para continuar con el reflotamiento de la agroindustrial”, precisó. 
En conferencia de prensa, Cardoso Montoya manifestó que la venta de las acciones de los socios jubilados también estará a cargo de ProInversión.  
Aclaró que en esta oportunidad, la venta de acciones no será por medio de la Oferta Pública de Acciones (OPA), sino mediante una subasta pública, lo cual motivará la participación de potenciales compradores con garantía económica, motivando que el valor nominal de cada acción, que en la actualidad es de 10 soles, sea mayor. 
Por su parte, los representantes de los socios jubilados, José Britaldo Saavedra Díaz e Ismael Colchado Gonzales, precisaron que la venta de acciones será voluntaria, aunque aclararon que ahora existe mayor disponibilidad de los agremiados para hacerlo.  
“Muchos de nosotros ya superamos los 70 años de edad y queremos gozar de una vida digna. Hace años tenemos la intención de vender nuestras acciones pero la situación económica de la empresa era difícil. Ahora, con el cambio y la buena administración, nuestras acciones tienen más valor”, manifestó Ismael Colchado.  
Agregó que a partir del lunes se empadronará a los socios que estén dispuestos a vender sus acciones, con el fin “de tener un estimado de cuántas serán ofertadas al socio estratégico”. 
Finalmente, el gerente general destacó que Cayaltí resulta atractiva para inversionistas de Brasil, España y Colombia, pues en los últimos años ha generado ingresos por más 20 millones de soles anualmente.  
Tiene un patrimonio de 26 millones de dólares y de sus más de 6 mil hectáreas de tierras son de buena calidad para la producción de caña, algodón, maiz y productos de agroexportación.Temas similares: Artículo: Constituyen complejo agroindustrial para mejorar producción de café, cacao y arroz Artículo: Más de 4,000 pymes peruanas ofertan en portal asiático Alibaba.com Artículo: Benavides considera que el mejor respaldo para el actual modelo económico en Perú es su éxito Artículo: Agroindustrial Laredo invertirá US$ 3.44 millones para adquirir nuevos predios agrícolas Brack destaca apoyo económico del Gobierno para rescate de la Costa Verde

----------

